# Winnebago horn relay



## Krazeehorse (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 1984 Winnebago Chieftain (27').  It has a one ton GM chassis.  Does anyone out there have an idea where the horn relay is?  The horn works when I run a hot wire to it.  There is a very small arc at the contact :question:  in the steering wheel.  There doesn't seem to be anything under the "hood".  And there is a mass of wire behind the instrument panel that is difficult to see without tearing apart the dash.  Thanks.  Krazee


----------



## zigzagrv (Aug 1, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Krazeehorse, I have a 1985 Chieftain 30, so should be very similar. The fuse panel, which I believe also has the horn relay is in the center of and just above the engine cover. There should be a cover  approx 4x6 inches over it. Not in the best places to see...you gotta bend down to see/get at it. 

Ron


----------



## zigzagrv (Aug 1, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Correction.....I just went out to look, but I didn't see the horn relay in there. Just the flasher unit. I'll take a look tomorrow in the daytime and let you know what I find.

Ron


----------



## zigzagrv (Aug 2, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Ok,I found it. Mine is laying loose just to the left of the above mentioned fuse panel and plugged into the end of the horn wiring harness. It's a small black box, approx. 1" square. I just disconnected the horns and followed the sound of the 'click'. Good luck finding yours.

Ron


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 2, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Thanks Zigzag.  I'll check tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 3, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Zigzag, how many wires connected to the relay?  I have a relay mounted beside the fuse panel but it is being fed by a circuit breaker right under it.  I don't think that is it.  
thanks, Krazee


----------



## zigzagrv (Aug 4, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

Just took another good look, and did not see anything resembling a circuit breaker around it. There are three wires coming into the plug (female) that the relay is plugged into. Again, the relay is just laying loose on the left side of the chassis fuse panel. I have a black plastic panel that runs under the dash from the steering column to the passenger side of the cockpit. If you remove that panel, it makes it easier to see under there. Good luck!

Ron


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 4, 2004)

Winnebago horn relay

That's where I'm looking and that's what I have been looking for.  There is a hot wire going into the relay from the fuse and a hot wire going to the horn.  The ground comes from the contact in the steering column and closes the relay.  My underdash is a little different but it still has to be in there somewhere.  Thanks again.  Kevin


----------

